# Anybody else out there dealing with a crazy mother/family inlaw?



## Jessica5971

Share your story...


----------



## Laramah

My problems are mainly with my sister and mother inlaw. We are still newlyweds and the constant drama is putting a massive strain on our marriage. My husband is reluctant to see the truth and to put his foot down when it comes to his family. Going into detail would probably exceed the space here, so I'll just keep it at that. 

What a shame that we can't even get along in small circles. No wonder the world is such a crazy place. 

Whoever is going through the same problems, I wish you strength to work through it and hopefully our marriages are strong enough to break under the pressure!!!


----------



## marina72

I dated a guy for a couple years that was a Major Momma's boy, and also a family obsessed guy. He was childish if you want to know the truth. He once had a girl lie to him and say she had gotten pregnant, so his solution, as a 26 year old man (this was before I met him) was to call his Mommy, and she told him to never have sex again till he was married. I thought, hey, that might be good advice. The only problem is, as I saw when I got in too deep with him, he couldn't do ANYTHING without consulting his parents first. It was really ridiculous, scary, and totally disfunctional. He was also extremely impulsive, to the point of not being able to control his impulse to cheat, and his impulse to hit me. He had every single symptom of being Bi-Polar, and admitted to me that he was labled as ADHD in school. At any rate, the obsession with his parents, and the God-like status he gave them, was tooooo much for me to handle. I dumped him. Left, and haven't spoken to him since. Clean break. He was a freak. Don't do it ladies! There is a Much deeper issue with Momma's boys.... That level of attachment in a grown man for his parents ( or woman for that matter) is Not Normal!


----------



## bhappy3

Yeah, where do I begin? I guess the major issue is with my father in law. With my sister in laws and mother in law, we just kind of have an unspoken agreement that we just stay away from one another and when we do have to be around one another, we are civil. I don't attend holiday gatherings anymore. 

But my father in law... ugh. We live on a grain farm (no farm animals). For some reason my FIL is always coming up with things that need to be taken care of in the field. Ok, the land is leased out to a farmer. But the FIL isn't working and is bored at his own house, although he could be doing a hell of a lot of cleaning up of his own crap, so he invents this stuff that "needs" to be taken care of so the farmer can have more to farm. Either that, or he's putting around on his tractor (yes, he keeps more than one here). He never does anything in the yard or around the house. This is both good and bad to me. Why can't he come up with stuff to do around the house, like fix the yard and such if he has to play so much? 

Anyway, long story short, about two years ago I had a major melt down b/c the man was here every single day of the week. I live here for the privacy, which I can't have if he's lingering around outside somewhere every single day. So I threw a huge temper tantrum, about the only way to get my hubby's attention, and H told FIL to leave. When I talked to FIL on chat on the computer, he was none too kind about it and acted like an immature child, throwing personal attacks, when I was fully prepared to work out a civil schedule for him to be here. 

So again, from November/December, the man was starting to pick up his old habits of being here all the time for whatever reason or another. I told H that he better say something, or I was going to. Reluctantly he did, and I haven't seen FIL here since. I just dont' get it. How can he think he has rights to be here? I dont' go to his house and hang out day in and day out! Bottom line is that he imposes himself way too much. And furthermore I can't stand the guy. 

But that only scratches the surface of my inlaw problems. I could go on forever about it. But it won't change anything. Just know that yes, we all have them, and we all have problems with them.


----------



## sarah.rslp

I've become extremely close to my parents in Law, My father in law is struggling with medical problems and as I don't work I like to make a contribution by helping out.

Likewise with my hubbies younger brothers I have a pretty good relationship with them although they've both moved away from home. 

I should point out at this stage that we live less than a hundred yards from the in laws.

Who I don't have a good relationship with is my sister in law. She has problems (of her own making and not as serious as she makes out) that keep her at home and not working. So we seem destained to spend some time together.Hubbie was concerned about her, he has his own issues at work so I made an effort to ease what problems I can. 

She has problems getting on with people. She's falled out with most of her friends, she's piled on weight, hasn't had a bf since she broke up with a really decent bloke in a huff. She likes to provoke arguements with me, a common theme ironically is that I don't work. 

My job circumstances have been explained to her several times, but she likes getting a reaction. So I made the point forcefully to her once and she told hubbie that I threatened her...

Anywho Its only gotten worse, I decided to take her to the gym so she could lose some weight but that ended in disaster and another massive arguement. 

I think her parents are losing patience with her. Hubbie is quite close to her and he just wants her to be happy which she is seemingly incapable of being.


----------



## Lew

I have stood up and taken my wife's side of things with reagrd to my parents and sister who are so perfect. I do not speak to family. They will never apoplogize for thier rude behaviour. So what do I do at the next funeral?


----------



## zwilson50

Most recently had an issue with my MIL. She was supposed to watch our 7 month old daughter but decided to drink a lot that day. Needless to say, she was passed out on the couch when we went to drop her off (it was our 1 year aniversary and we wanted a night to ourselves). We took our daughter with us and it worked out but I know it hurt my wife that her mother chose the booze over the baby. She tried blaming it on an antibiotic but we didn't just fall off of the turnip truck. Other than that snafu, I get along great with my wives family.

"As the world turns, these are the days of our lives!"


----------

